# Oliva Serie V Culebra!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

Well it took me awhile to do but it is done!! Started out with 3 Oliva Serie V Lanceros, and a couple donor cigars (for wrappers). I needed to take off all the wrappers on the Vs to get the binder moist so I figured why not play around with them while I am at it.

So first thing I did was take all the wrappers off the cigars. The first V I decided I would make a barber pole style cigar with the Habano wrapper off the V and a Connecticut Shade wrapper off another cigar. It came out good.

For the 2nd V I put a Maduro wrapper on it, as I said in the Oliva V Maduro. I needed to make one before they came out with it  This one also came out very nice.

So the 3rd was keeping the Habano wrapper that came on it. But I had two Habano wrappers left. So I double wrapped it  this should be a nice smoke.

Now the hard part. Took me almost as long to get them wrapped around each other as it did to get the wrappers off and on the cigars LOL. But it came out even better then I thought it would and I am STOKED how good it came out!!! I know why they use even smaller ring gauge cigars for Culebras. If these cigars where a tad longer, and a tad smaller in gauge it would have been a lot easier. But thats no fun is it!

I will take more pics of it in a couple weeks. Had to get it pretty moist to do this and it when look better when it dries out some.


----------



## big04deuce (May 16, 2008)

That is freakin incredible!!! Nice work!


----------



## m69c44 (Nov 5, 2007)

That is AWESOME Nice going FRANK


----------



## matt3-cl (Jul 14, 2008)

Are you sure you don't work in a cigar factory?

Nice job!


----------



## azpostal (Jul 12, 2008)

Another awesome creation brother


----------



## MikeGates (Aug 22, 2008)

great work! Thats an awesome feat! but theres 3 cigar heads and not one??


----------



## DOZER (Sep 30, 2007)

That is so freakin cool Frank!!


----------



## vicegrips.ceo. (Dec 14, 2007)

that is the collest thing i have seen in awhile tuff. good work!


----------



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

MikeGates said:


> great work! Thats an awesome feat! but theres 3 cigar heads and not one??


The Culebra with one cap around all three cigars is something new I have just started seeing. Three cigars tied together like this is Old School style  And easier.


----------



## smokinj (Jan 16, 2008)

Well done Frank


----------



## mc2712 (Mar 14, 2008)

Very nice and very cool and good job. Congrats!


----------



## poriggity-cl (Feb 8, 2008)

Very cool! I wouldn't want to be smoking them ever!
Scott


----------



## Yahhn (Aug 15, 2008)

how long do you let that sit before you light it up?


----------



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

Yahhn said:


> how long do you let that sit before you light it up?


This I would let sit for at least a week or longer because I had to get them pretty moist. If I am just changing wrappers on a cigar I would have no problem smoking it the same night.

If you go to the Cigar Switch section I give details how I change the wrappers plus details on other I have done.


----------



## CigarMan Phil (Jun 9, 2008)

wow looks like a lot of work


----------



## mark in kc (Dec 13, 2007)

Very impressive. Nice work Frank. That's the coolest DIY thing I've seen a member do. Great job.


----------



## eggwhites (Apr 20, 2008)

Wow! Incredible Job!!!!


----------



## Matt257 (Jan 3, 2008)

That is freakin awesome Frank!! Hope that baby smokes well!! It looks sooooo tasty :dribble:


----------



## SmoknTaz (Jun 18, 2008)

They look like three skinny pieces of $hit tied together! I don't even have one V and you're playing, "Cigar God." ~lol~ Pretty cool Frank, let us know how they smoke.


----------



## cboor001 (Aug 6, 2008)

Pretty cool. Make sure you update us on the flavors. Looks like it will be an "explosion" of them...


----------



## amateurke (Mar 28, 2008)

Cool Frank!! 

But how did you bend them without breaking them??


----------



## The EVP (Dec 21, 2007)

HOLY %*%&! That's freakin' amazing!


----------



## SoTL1977 (Jul 31, 2008)

OMG, that looks amazing (and tasty!)


----------



## howland1998 (Dec 17, 2007)

At first I thought I'd see Sam's name on this post. You did a really professional job there Frank. You should see if Sammy's hiring Frank!!! WTG!!!


----------



## happy1 (Jun 29, 2007)

good job Frank


----------



## JoeyBear (Jul 31, 2007)

That's friggin' awesome!! You gotta let us know how it smokes


----------



## jitzy (Jan 7, 2007)

that really is awesome Frank, great job


----------



## ngetal (Jul 6, 2008)

looks cool - be sure to let us know how they turn out when it comes time to light'em up


----------



## sofaman (Jun 20, 2007)

Amazing job Frank!!!


----------



## rbrodefer (Apr 15, 2008)

Great pictures and outstanding work. Can't wait to hear about how they smoke.


----------



## tmoney (Mar 14, 2008)

That is pretty cool, nice job.


----------



## Jcaprell (Jul 30, 2008)

Dear god that looks awesome! Cant wait to hear how that maduro smokes!!


----------



## canney (Sep 2, 2007)

Very cool Frank
Can you make 1 for me?
I want it made with some 6x60's


----------



## Paint (Mar 1, 2008)

That is some cool stuff Frank!


----------



## MaduroSmoke (Sep 21, 2008)

deff. like the DIY....good job


----------



## Dan-cl (Sep 16, 2008)

wow frank that is really impressive great job im glad i found this ive been waiting to see these pics on that other thread you posted and i wanted to hear more about this, i hope you enjoy these when it is ready to be smoked, you are seriously a pro at this it takes a lot of skill to be able to craft something like that


----------



## mhlatke (Oct 13, 2007)

Very impressive work Frank - you may have a future in this!


----------



## Vic81 (Aug 2, 2008)

NICE.....that looks awesome, you are Mr. Handy when it comes to cigar creations......


----------



## cigarjunkie02 (Sep 10, 2008)

Wow, i love it.

Looks delicious. . .


----------



## vegasgirl (Jul 1, 2007)

Yes, he is very good with his hands. Very talented.


----------



## Bigfoot (Jun 25, 2007)

Frank, that is incredible...very nice my friend!!


----------



## Lighthouse (Sep 5, 2007)

Great project Frank. They look awesome!!!!!


----------



## SmoknTaz (Jun 18, 2008)

vegasgirl said:


> Yes, he is very good with his hands. Very talented.


:errrr: Sounds like there's more to it than meets the eye...


----------



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

SmoknTaz said:


> :errrr: Sounds like there's more to it than meets the eye...


We are engaged


----------



## SmoknTaz (Jun 18, 2008)

:brick: my bad! (Damn Newbie):angry:


----------



## Sam Leccia (Apr 14, 2007)

Holy Sheet Frank!

What on earth did I create?

YOU ARE A MADMAN!!

nice work brother!


----------



## El Lechero (Apr 13, 2008)

Nice work Frank!! Whats next? A NUB Culebra?? LMAO!!!


----------



## Redbeard (Aug 7, 2006)

that is insane man ! i bet they will be awesome gars to smoke


----------



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

Sam Leccia said:


> Holy Sheet Frank!
> 
> What on earth did I create?
> 
> ...


Oh Sam this is all your fault LOL. Not only the switching of wrappers but also the Culebra idea. When you was in town and told Bigfoot you would make a Nub Culebra one day, that was it I had to make a Culebra. But I will leave the Nub version in your hands


----------



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

Thanks everybody for your kind words!! I really enjoy doing this and the feed back is great!

I really wouldn't know the first clue to blinding or making my own cigar from scratch but I'm learning as I go and would love to do it just for fun one day.


----------



## EKGOTSKILLZZ (Jun 17, 2008)

man you are a bad dude!!


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

great job


----------



## Bigfoot (Jun 25, 2007)

Sam Leccia said:


> Holy Sheet Frank!
> 
> What on earth did I create?
> 
> ...


Am I the only one seeing Frank in his garage wearing a white lab coat screaming, "its alive!! ITS ALIVE!!!!hahahahahahahahahahaha"


----------



## Lighthouse (Sep 5, 2007)

Bigfoot said:


> Am I the only one seeing Frank in his garage wearing a white lab coat screaming, "its alive!! ITS ALIVE!!!!hahahahahahahahahahaha"


Brings a whole new meaning to the word sickness!!!!!!:biggrin:


----------



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

SICKNESS SICKNESS!!! Come on its not a sickness!The next few cigars I do is going to be for taste, as I try to make what I think we be the perfect cigar for me!


----------



## DBCcigar (Apr 24, 2008)

Great job!


----------



## Toasted Coastie (Feb 16, 2008)

Can you make me one?


----------



## HTOWNBLKGOLFR (May 1, 2007)

Sweet ......


----------



## Bigfoot (Jun 25, 2007)

tx_tuff said:


> SICKNESS SICKNESS!!! Come on its not a sickness!The next few cigars I do is going to be for taste, as I try to make what I think we be the perfect cigar for me!


I told you not to mess with the wrappers from a swisser sweet frank!!!


----------



## Don Francisco (Sep 9, 2008)

Come to my place. I'll give you several different tobaccos, binders, and wrappers along with all the tools you'll need. Just spend a few days or so playing. My rollers will help you along.


----------



## Toasted Coastie (Feb 16, 2008)

Don Francisco said:


> Come to my place. I'll give you several different tobaccos, binders, and wrappers along with all the tools you'll need. Just spend a few days or so playing. My rollers will help you along.


Now that is an awesome offer!


----------



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

Don Francisco said:


> Come to my place. I'll give you several different tobaccos, binders, and wrappers along with all the tools you'll need. Just spend a few days or so playing. My rollers will help you along.


Thanks Lew, if I had the time and money to get there I would for sure take you up on it. Right now that is not an option, but thank you very much.


----------



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

Toasted Coastie said:


> Can you make me one?


If I had the time on my hands I would make many of them, but I don't


----------



## sysrock (May 24, 2007)

Frank the Tank does it again!!!!

Great Job Frank!!!


----------

